# bush bashing with pup, pics & vid



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

hi sorry for the crappy editing, first time i played with it.

check out the smash up at about 1.18.

vid;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtFbjjV9S7A

pics;


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

I’ll never ever get that minute of my life back


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

oh - too bad. lol


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Ha, I guess you’re right, its not like I was going to really get anything done with that minute. So now that I have seen video of your dogs walking in the woods do you have any video of them just sitting at home doing nothing? Maybe peeing?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

man yr harsh, relax dude, jus funnin with my dogs - say something about how crap there coming along or something and *why, *i can learn somethin from that and would appreciatte it - be more productive than this. 

i got the day off work so i got lots of minutes to waste with ya.

BTW i reckon with yr 2 posts thats about 2 minutes of yr life gone for nothin , all them minutes add up bro, don't waste another one of them, or it soon will be all over and for what lol


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Ha, its good man. Thanks for posting. The reality is its cool to see any dogs doing anything. Somehow you can learn something. Im a bit slow, when I read bush bashing I thought the dog was going to be biting someone in a Pres. Bush mask or something….. Lets just leave it at that and not make this all political and s**t


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

cheers man - but by mentioning the Pres *you* kind of make it a bit political lol??

feel free to bag my dog/s anytime, i only ever really learn anything through conflict, just the way some people are wired.

peace


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Sometimes I need to get hit over the head to learn things


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Chris McDonald said:


> Sometimes *I need to get hit over the head to learn things*


haha sounds like we got more in common than different or at least one thing anyway.

you should try boxing, you can learn heaps that way lol


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Chris McDonald said:


> Ha, its good man. Thanks for posting. The reality is its cool to see any dogs doing anything. Somehow you can learn something. Im a bit slow, when I read bush bashing I thought the dog was going to be biting someone in a Pres. Bush mask or something….. Lets just leave it at that and not make this all political and s**t


Chris I took it that way too ... either we are both dumbasses or well you know LOL


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Pete he is a nice looking pup. Nice res on those pics too ...


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Pete... he is a handsome boy.

No crocs in that pond?...don't think it is a billabong.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> haha sounds like we got more in common than different or at least one thing anyway.
> 
> you should try boxing, you can learn heaps that way lol


After to many years of that banging stuff I learned I needed a double fusion in the hopes of becoming un paralyzed and that I should have quit earlier or never started. ](*,)


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

yeah i'm happy with the camera, i only got an cheapo cos i needed one quickly and lost/stolen my good cannon. its good having a cheap camera cos you never worry about storage/transport/handling/maintanence/theft, don't think i will ever get an expensive camera again.

i will get around to introducing verbal commands - just lettin him be a dog. 

don't know if you noticed the barking session, thats the only way he ever barks - deep with a lowered posture at rear, tail circling- i am trying to read that, i think it is defence - but there is no threat ever - nerves??

next vid will be a training one.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Chris McDonald said:


> After to many years of that banging stuff I learned I needed a double fusion in the hopes of becoming un paralyzed and that I should have quit earlier or never started. ](*,)


 
cool man what did ya do, how old is ya, my thread so don't worry about the OT, in fact there never was a topic lol??


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Doug Zaga said:


> Pete... he is a handsome boy.
> 
> No crocs in that pond?...don't think it is a billabong.


Doug the word billabong only gets used in the movies - the real word is just "sh!tty-little-water-hole". crocs are a problem in some areas, working dogs & horses get taken every year - and sometimes people.

i am in the hills so we don't get crocs just the 9 out of the 10 most venomous snakes in the world.

thanks for the comment re pup.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Peter,

Nice puppy........what are the foundation breeds that went into
developing it ?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

wolf-dog, hybrid, medium ...or something 

actually i never even bothered to pay the $30 to get him registered (hybrid register), don't even think i will bother, why ya need a breed rego anyway, what can it tell ya that you don't already know or give you what you haven't already got sitting right in front of you??

more working guys around here are getting less concerned about registering with a breed registry.

the rules on linebreeding are what's makin more good dogs here unregisterable, most have given up on the purebred scam industry puppy factory thing - not even our local gov. gonna confuse it for a duck lol, so BSL aint even an issue.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> don't know if you noticed the barking session, thats the only way he ever barks - deep with a lowered posture at rear, tail circling- i am trying to read that, i think it is defence - but there is no threat ever


His barking suggests to me he is unsure of something he has seen and or heard, he's telling the rest of the crew that he's maybe spotted something but is unsure about it and waits for back up. If i had heard only the bark and hadn't seen the vid, i would still interpret it as much the same.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

thanks maggie, trying not to over-analyse but don't want to miss anything either. so ya like my pup?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> thanks maggie, trying not to over-analyse but don't want to miss anything either. so ya like my pup?


I love your pup Peter ! If I thought you weren't going to go off the deep end, I would maybe say he's looking a bit like a big scaredy at the minute, but I'm not going to say that ! :smile:


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

oh thanks for not saying it - i mights a really went off


----------

